# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  चैत्र शुक्ल प्रतिपदा, 2068 सम्वत् : 4 अप्रैल, 2011

## guruji

बसन्त नई बहार लेकर आई है, प्रकृति नई नवेली दुल्हन की तरह सजी है,  :bloom:  नवजीवन की छटाएँ नव सम्वत के आगमन का संदेश दे रही हैं। 
:baby:आज से हमारा नव वर्ष आरम्भ हो रहा है सम्वत 2068, चैत्र शुक्ल प्रतिपदा, दिन सोमवार, इस्वी-अनुसार 4 अप्रैल,2011
सभी को नव वर्ष की बहुत बहुत बधाई।
परमपिता से प्रार्थना है कि नव सम्वत आपके परिवार में प्रसन्नता, स्फ़ूर्ति व अच्छा स्वास्थ्य लाए।
आइए, हम सब मिल कर नव सम्वत का हृदय से स्वागत करें !

----------


## guruji

हिन्दू पंचांग का चैत्र माह दो ऋतुओं का मिलन काल होता है। इस माह पतझड़ के मौसम की विदाई होती है और चैत्र कृष्ण प्रतिपदा को ही बसंत ऋतु के आगमन का पहला दिन होता है। इस समय से दिन बड़े और रात छोटी होने लगती है। सभी पेड़-पौधे व वनस्पतियाँ नए पत्ते, फूलों की खुशबू और रंग से भरे होते हैं। प्रकृति नया रूप लेती है। सारी प्रकृति शक्तिरूपा दिखाई देने लगती है। इसलिए इस माह में शक्ति उपासना का भी बहुत महत्व है। प्रकृति में चारों ओर हरियाली और लालिमा नए जीवन संदेश लेकर हमारे जीवन से जुड़ जाती है। प्रकृति में बदलाव से प्राणी जगत भी आलस्य व दरिद्रता से मुक्त होकर उमंग और उत्साह से भर जाते हैं।

इसी चैत्र माह की प्रतिपदा यानि पहले दिन से नववर्ष की शुरूआत होने के कारण अनेक लोगों की जिज्ञासा होती है कि जब हिन्दू पंचांग के अनुसार चंद्रमास कृष्ण पक्ष की प्रतिपदा से शुरू होता है, तो फिर संवत्सर का आरंभ चैत्र माह के शुक्ल पक्ष से क्यों? इसका उत्तर शास्त्र मुताबिक यही है कि कृष्णपक्ष में मलमास आने की संभावना होती है। विधान अनुसार मलमास में शुद्ध और शुभ काम नहीं किए जाते, जबकि चैत्र शुक्ल पक्ष इनके लिए शुभ माना जाता है।

हिन्दू माह चैत्र शुक्ल प्रतिपदा का दिन चंद्रमा की कला का प्रथम दिवस भी माना जाता है। ऐसा माना जाता है कि इस चन्द्रकला से जीवन के मुख्य आधार पेड-पौधों को जीवनदायी रस प्राप्त होता है, जो औषधियों और वनस्पतियों के रूप में प्राणियों के तन व मन के स्वास्थ्य के लिए भी लाभदायक है़, इसलिए भी इस दिन से वर्ष का आरंभ शुभ माना गया है।

इसके अलावा मान्यता है कि ब्रह्मदेव ने चैत्र शुक्ल प्रतिपदा से ही सृष्टि की रचना  :Globe:  शुरू की थी। इस भाव से कि सृष्टि निरंतर प्रकाश यानि सृजन की ओर बढ़े। उस काल में इसे प्रवरा यानि सर्वश्रेष्ठ तिथि माना गया। इसकी श्रेष्ठता और पवित्रता के कारण ही आज भी अनेक धार्मिक, सामाजिक, लोक व्यवहार और शासकीय महत्व के कार्य इसी तिथि से शुरु होते हैं।

चैत्र शुक्ल प्रतिपदा तिथि से ही सतयुग का प्रारंभ माना जाता है। यह युग कर्म, कर्तव्य और सत्य को जीवन में अपनाकर आगे बढऩे का प्रतीक है। यह दिन भगवान विष्णु के मत्स्यावतार का भी माना जाता है। साथ ही ब्रहृमा द्वारा सृष्टि आरंभ भी इसी दिन से मानने के कारण इस तिथि से संवत्सर की शुरूआत मानी जाती है।

----------


## guruji

भारतवर्ष वह पावन भूमि है जिसने संपूर्ण ब्रह्माण्ड को अपने ज्ञान से आलोकित किया है। इसने जो ज्ञान का निदर्षन प्रस्तुत किया है वह केवल भारतवर्ष में ही नहीं अपितु संपूर्ण विश्*व के कल्याण का 

पोषक है। यहाँ संस्कृति का प्रत्येक पहलू प्रकृति व विज्ञान का ऐसा विलक्षण उदाहरण है जो कहीं और नहीं मिलता। नये वर्ष का आरम्भ अर्थात् भारतीय परम्परा के अनुसार ‘वर्ष प्रतिपदा’ भी एक ऐसा 

ही विलक्षण उदाहरण है। भारतीय कालगणना के अनुसार इस पृथ्वी के सम्पूर्ण इतिहास की कुंजी मन्वन्तर विज्ञान में है। इस ग्रह के संपूर्ण इतिहास को 14 भागों अर्थात् मन्वन्तरों में बाँटा गया है। एक 

मन्वन्तर की आयु 30 करोड़ 67 लाख और 20 हजार वर्ष होती है। इस पृथ्वी का संपूर्ण इतिहास 4 अरब 32 करोड़ वर्ष का है। इसके 6 मन्वन्तर बीत चुके हैं। और सातवाँ वैवस्वत मन्वन्तर चल रहा 

है। हमारी वर्तमान नवीन सृष्टि 12 करोड़ 5 लाख 33 हजार 1 सौ 4 वर्ष की है। ऐसा युगों की भारतीय कालगणना बताती है। पृथ्वी पर जैव विकास का संपूर्ण काल 4,32,00,00,00 वर्ष है। इसमें बीते 1 

अरब 97 करोड़ 29 लाख 49 हजार 1 सौ 11 वर्षों के दीर्घ काल में 6 मन्वन्तर प्रलय, 447 महायुगी खण्ड प्रलय तथा 1341 लघु युग प्रलय हो चुके हैं। पृथ्वी व सूर्य की आयु की अगर हम भारतीय 

कालगणना देखें तो पृथ्वी की शेष आयु 4 अरब 50 करोड़ 70 लाख 50 हजार 9 सौ वर्ष है तथा पृथ्वी की संपूर्ण आयु 8 अरब 64 करोड़ वर्ष है। सूर्य की शेष आयु 6 अरब 66 करोड़ 70 लाख 50 हजार 

9 सौ वर्ष तथा सूर्य की संपूर्ण आयु 12 अरब 96 करोड़ वर्ष है।

विश्व की प्रचलित सभी कालगणनाओं मे भारतीय कालगणना प्राचीनतम है। इसका प्रारंभ पृथ्वी पर आज से प्राय: 198 करोड़ वर्ष पूर्व वर्तमान श्वेत वराह कल्प से होता है। अत: यह कालगणना पृथ्वी पर 

प्रथम मानवोत्पत्ति से लेकर आज तक के इतिहास को युगात्मक पद्वति से प्रस्तुत करती है। काल की इकाइयों की उत्तरोत्तर वृद्धि और विकास के लिए कालगणना के हिन्दू विषेषज्ञों ने अंतरिक्ष के ग्रहों की 

स्थिति को आधार मानकर पंचवर्षीय, 12वर्षीय और 60 वर्षीय युगों की प्रारम्भिक इकाइयों का निर्माण किया। भारतीय कालगणना का आरम्भ सूक्ष्मतम इकाई त्रुटि से होता है। इसके परिमाप के बारे में 

कहा गया है कि सूई से कमल के पत्ते में छेद करने में जितना समय लगता है वह त्रुटि है। यह परिमाप 1 सेकेन्ड का 33750वां भाग है। इस प्रकार भारतीय कालगणना परमाणु के सूक्ष्मतम इकाई से 

प्रारम्भ होकर काल की महानतम इकाई महाकल्प तक पहुँचती है।

----------


## guruji

पृथ्वी को प्रभावित करने वाले सातों ग्रह कल्प के प्रारम्भ में एक साथ एक ही अश्विन नक्षत्र में स्थित थे। और इसी नक्षत्र से भारतीय वर्ष प्रतिपदा का प्रारम्भ होता है। अर्थात् प्रत्येक चैत्र मास के शुक्ल पक्ष के प्रथमा को भारतीय नववर्ष प्रारम्भ होता है जो वैज्ञानिक दृष्टि के साथ-साथ सामाजिक व सांस्कृतिक संरचना को प्रस्तुत करता है। भारत में अन्य संवत्सरों का प्रचलन बाद के कालो में प्रारम्भ हुआ जिसमें अधिकांष वर्ष प्रतिपदा को ही प्रारम्भ होते हैं। इनमे विक्रम संवत् महत्वपूर्ण है। इसका आरम्भ कलिसंवत् 3044 से माना जाता है। जिसको इतिहास में सम्राट विक्रमादित्य के द्वारा शुरु किया गया मानते हैं। इसके विषय में अलबरुनी लिखता है कि "जो लोग विक्रमादित्य के संवत का उपयोग करते हैं वे भारत के दक्षिणी एवं पूर्वी भागो में बसते हैं।"

इसके अतिरिक्त भगवान श्रीराम का जन्म भी चैत्र शुक्लपक्ष में तथा वरुण देवता (झूलेलाल) का जन्म भारतीय मान्यताओं के अनुसार वर्ष प्रतिपदा को माना जाता है। आर्य समाज के संस्थापक स्वामी दयानन्द सरस्वती के द्वारा आर्य समाज की स्थापना इसी पावन दिन (वर्ष प्रतिपदा) को की गई थी।

इतने वर्ष बीत जाने के बाद भी भारतीय नववर्ष उसी नवीनता के साथ देखा जाता है। नये अन्न किसानों के घर में आ जाते हैं, वृक्ष में नये पल्लव यहाँ तक कि पशु-पक्षी भी अपना स्वरुप नये प्रकार से परिवर्तित कर लेते हैं। होलिका दहन से बीते हुए वर्ष को विदा कहकर नवीन संकल्प के साथ वाणिज्य व विकास की योजनाएं प्रारम्भ हो जाती हैं। वास्तव में परम्परागत रुप से नववर्ष का प्रारम्भ चैत्र शुक्ल प्रतिपदा से ही प्रारम्भ होता है।
# पुराण के अनुसार, चैत्र शुक्ल की प्रतिपदा तारीख से ही सृष्टि का आरंभ हुआ है। कहते हैं कि इसी दिन से भारत में समय की गणना शुरू हुई है। दूसरी ओर, ज्योतिष विद्या में ग्रह, ऋतु, मास, तिथि एवं पक्ष आदि की गणना भी चैत्र प्रतिपदा से ही की जाती है।
# चैत्र शुक्ल पक्ष की प्रतिपदा बसंत ऋतु में आती है।
# शाक्त संप्रदाय के अनुसार, बासंतिक नवरात्र का आरंभ भी इसी दिन से होता है।
# स्मृति कौस्तुभ के अनुसार, रेवती नक्षत्र में चैत्र शुक्ल प्रतिपदा के दिन ही भगवान विष्णु ने मत्स्य रूप में अवतार लिया था।
# ईरान में इस तिथि को 'नौरोज' यानी 'नया वर्ष' मनाया जाता है।
# यह दिन जम्मू-कश्मीर में 'नवरेह', पंजाब में वैशाखी, महाराष्ट्र में 'गुडीपडवा', सिंधी में चेतीचंड, केरल में 'विशु', असम में 'रोंगली बिहू' आदि के रूप में मनाया जाता है।
# आंध्र में यह पर्व 'उगादिनाम' से मनाया जाता है। उगादिका अर्थ होता है युग का प्रारंभ, अथवा ब्रह्मा की सृष्टि रचना का पहला दिन।
# विक्रम संवत की चैत्र शुक्ल की पहली तिथि से न केवल नवरात्रि में दुर्गा व्रत-पूजन का आरंभ होता है, बल्कि राजा रामचंद्र का राज्याभिषेक, युधिष्ठिर का राज्याभिषेक, सिख परंपरा के द्वितीय गुरु 

अंगद देव का जन्म, आर्य समाज की स्थापना, महान नेता डॉ. केशव बलिराम का जन्म भी इसी दिन हुआ था।

----------


## smsboy

*वैसे तो दुनियाभर में कईं सन् - संवत् माने जाते हैं लेकिन भारतीय विक्रम  संवत् ही पूर्ण रूप से वैज्ञान सम्मत माना जाता है। हर वर्ष चैत्र शुक्ल  प्रतिपदा से नव विक्रम संवत की शुरुआत होती है। सृष्टि का आरंभ ही इसी दिन  से हुआ माना जाता है। सोलह अवतारों में से सर्वप्रथम मत्स्यावतार भी इसी  दिन हुए थे। नव संवत्सर  के शुभारंभ होने के वार को वर्ष का राजा माना जाता  है। 




*

----------


## smsboy

*नववर्ष का राशिफल

मेष : मित्रों से धोखा मिलेगा, संतान को लेकर चिंता रहेगी, उलझे कार्य सुलझने के आसार बनेंगे, मांगलिक कार्यो पर व्यय होगा।

वृष : खट्टे-मीठे अनुभव होंगे। धीरज से काम बन बनेंगे। स्वास्थ्य को लेकर चिंता रहेगी। आध्यात्मिक उपचार सहायक होगा।

मिथुन : स्वाभिमान की रक्षा के लिए दौड़ धूप करनी होगी। परिचितों का सहयोग मिलेगा, व्यापार में बदलाव व बढ़ोत्तरी की योजना बनेगी।

कर्क  : कार्यक्षेत्र एवं रिश्तेदारों के चक्कर में धर्मसंकट महसूस करेंगे। वादा  पूरा न होने का गम रहेगा। स्वास्थ्य का विशेष ख्याल रखें।

सिंह :  उलझने अब कम होगी। यात्रा लाभदायक रहेगी। बुजुर्गो एवं बच्चों की चिंता  बनेगी। जीवनसाथी के विचारों से सहमत होने का प्रयास करें।

कन्या : मन उखड़ा-उखड़ा रहेगा। घबराएं नहीं। अपने राज छुपा कर रखें। बाहरी उत्साह आपके काम बनवा देगा। अध्यात्म में रुचि बढ़ाएं।

तुला : मौज मस्ती एवं मांगलिक कार्यो में खर्च होगा। 

वृश्चिक  : वाणी का जादू इस वर्ष रंग दिखाएगा। धन लाभ और मान बढ़ेगा। यात्रा  लाभादायी रहेगी। कठोर निर्णय शांति एवं सफलता दे सकते हैं।

धनु : योजनाएं बहुत बनेंगी। मित्रों का सहयोग भी मिलेगा लेकिन लक्ष्य अधूरे रहेंगे

मकर : मांगलिक कार्यो में धन खर्च होगा। सोचा गया काम पूरा होगा। स्थायी सम्पत्ति से लाभ होगा। राजनैतिक वर्चस्व बढ़ेगा। 

कुम्भ  : रोजगार के प्रयासों में सफलता की प्रबल संभावना। ऋणमुक्ति में मित्रों  का सहयोग मिलेगा। जीवनसाथी से तकरार में अहं को छोड़ दें।

मीन : छोटी-मोटी बातें परेशान करेंगी, घबराएं नहीं। नया वर्ष काम बनाने वाला रहेगा।

(डॉ. विनोद शास्त्री राजस्थान विश्वविद्यालय में ज्योतिष विभाग के निदेशक हैं।)

इंडो-एशियन न्यूज सर्विस।*

----------


## smsboy

*भारतीय  नव वर्ष चैत्र शुक्ल प्रतिपदा  युगब्ध ५११३ विक्रमी संवत २०६८,  (तदनुसार  २ अप्रैल २०११) की हार्दिक  शुभकामनाएँ. नव वर्ष हम सभी की जीवन में नया  प्रकाश और नै उर्जा लाये  इश्वर से यही कामना है.**आज  हम  पूरी तरह से रोमन कै***र के अनुरूप ही अपनी दैनिक जीवनचर्या का निर्वहन  कर  रहे हैं. और मुझे इससे कोई आपत्ति भी नहीं है. परन्तु शायद हम अपने इस   महान पर्व को कही भूल से गए हैं. हम विदेशी नव वर्ष को बहुत भूम भाम से   मानते है, नए साल पर एक दुसरे को बधाई देना नहीं भूलते, नए साल का जशन   मनाते हैं, पार्टियाँ करते हैं, नाचते गाते हैं पीते और पिलाते हैं. परन्तु   जब अपना नव वर्ष आता है तो हमें याद भी नहीं रहता. यह दिन केवल इस लिए   महत्वपूर्ण नहीं है की इस दिन हम एक वर्ष पूरा करके नए वर्ष में प्रवेश   करते हैं अपितु यह दिन हमारे इतिहास का एक हिस्सा भी है.* 

*आज के ही दिन ब्रह्मा जी ने सृष्टि की रचना की थी.**भगवान् राम और महाराज युधिश्धिर का राज्यभिशेक आज के ही दिन हुआ था.** स्वामी विवेकानंद ने आर्य समाज कि स्थापना आज के ही दिन कि थी.** विक्रमादित्य ने शकों को परस्त किया**महर्षि गोतम का जन्मदिवस**संत झूलेलाल का प्रकाश पर्व**डॉ. हेडगेवार का जन्म दिवस**कलयुग का प्रारंभ आज कलयुग शुरू हुए ५११२ वर्ष हो जायेंगे.*
*  यह नववर्ष भारत के सभी हिस्सों   मैं अलग अलग नाम से मनाया जाता है. सांस्कृतिक विविधता होने के कारन और   अनेक पंचांग होने के कारन यह पर्व देश मैं अलग अलग दिन मनाया जात है परन्तु   सभी पर्व कुछ दिनों के अंतराल मैं ही मनाये जाते हैं :* 
*कश्मीर मैं नवरेह,*
*आंध्र प्रदेश और कर्नाटक मैं उगादी* 
*महाराष्ट्र मैं गुडी पर्व* 
*तमिलनाडु मैं पुथांडू* 
*केरल मैं विशु* 
*मणिपुर मैं चेइरावबा* 
*उड़ीसा मैं महाबिशुबा  संक्रांति* 
*हिमाचल प्रदेश मैं चिट्टी और बसोया* 
*बंगाल मैं पोहेला  बोइशाख* 
*पंजाब मैं बैसाखी* 
*बिहार और उत्तरप्रदेश मैं मकर सक्रांति* 
*सिन्धी समाज इस दिन को चेती चाँद के रूप मैं मानते हैं.*
*भारत   के प्रत्येक कोने मैं यह पर्व मनाया जाता है. हम इन पर्वों को अपनी  धर्मिक  आस्था से जोड़ कर देखते है परन्तु यह भूल जाते है कि यह हमारा नव  वर्ष  उत्सव है. शायद हमें आदत पद गयी है हुड दांग की ३१ दिसंबर के उत्सव  और  हमारे उत्सव मैं एक विशेष भिन्नता भी है. इंग्लिश नया साल शोर शराबे,   हुडदंग, शराबखोरी और दुसरे व्यसनों के साथ माने जाता है परन्तु चैत्र मास   लगते ही सम्पूर्ण भारत मैं अध्यात्म हावी हो जाता है हम अपने नव वर्ष की   शुरुआत मंदिरों और देवस्थानों पर जाकर, सत्संग और हवन कर करते हैं. जहाँ   इंग्लिश नव वर्ष पूरी तरह भोग और विलास को समर्पित हो जाता है वहीँ हिन्दू   नव वर्ष अध्यात्म और भक्ति को. दोनों पर्वों मैं उत्साह चरम पर होता है पर   दोनों जगह उत्साह और आनंद मैं फर्क होता है. जहाँ इंग्लिश नव वर्ष हमें  भोग  की और ले जाता है वहीँ हिन्दू नववर्ष हमें परमार्थ का रास्ता दिखाता  है.*
*पर्व कोई भी उसे मानाने से किसी को कोई ऐतराज नहीं होना चाहिए परन्तु अपना भूल कर दूसरो के पीछे भागना क्या उचित है? *

----------


## smsboy

*सभी को नव सम्बत सर एवं नवरात्री की शुभकामनाये 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*प्रथमं शेलपुत्री च द्वितीयं ब्रम्ह्चारिणी ,* 
*तृतीयं चंद्रघंटेती  कुष्मांडेती  चतुर्थकम,* 
*पंचमं स्कन्दमातेति षष्टम कत्यायिनिती च** ,* 
*सप्तमं कालरात्रीति महागोरीती चाष्टमम ,* 
*नवमं सिद्धिदात्री  च नवदुर्गः प्रकीर्तितः 




*

----------

